# 2012 Chevy Cruze trunk release button replacement



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your dealer. The 2012s are still under the 36 month time period and your mileage is below the 36K miles. You're still covered under the full bumper to bumper warranty.

After you get it replaced, take a look at sciphi's thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9934-repair-your-trunk-switch.html to keep it from failing again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BOYDN4TUX said:


> Hello all,
> I have a new 2012 Chevy Cruze car, it is the plain not LT or LTZ. It has 13,000 miles on it. Our trunk release button on the trunk I may have to get replaced soon. It has been acting up in the last week or so. *Ca**n some posts some web links so I can shop around to find out where to get a new trunk release button replacement please?
> *
> I hope ya'll can post some web links.
> ...



BOYDN4TUX,
I would also recommend that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue addressed for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Dealer time. Let them get a new switch. GM might just replace the design if enough folks need theirs replaced under warranty. 

If you're at all handy, following my how-to on fixing the trunk switch so it does not go out again will make you a happy camper. 

A 25 cent piece of rubber over the whole switch area would prevent this problem entirely. That switch just isn't weatherproof, as much as the bean counters insist it is. Mine went out twice in 36k miles. The first time I had the dealer replace it. The second time I fixed it permanently (it still works, so it's permanent as far as I've found so far) myself.


----------



## BOYDN4TUX (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey thank you all for your replies....

I had hoped maybe some here may have ordered new replacement trunk release buttons from other than a dealer.

Any ideas how much a replacement is from the dealer by chance?

Boyd N4TUX


----------



## BOYDN4TUX (Jan 18, 2013)

How did you fix yours permanently?

Boyd


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BOYDN4TUX said:


> Hey thank you all for your replies....
> 
> I had hoped maybe some here may have ordered new replacement trunk release buttons from other than a dealer.
> 
> ...


Based on your first post your car is still under the full bumper to bumper warranty. There should be no cost to you to replace the trunk switch.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BOYDN4TUX said:


> How did you fix yours permanently?
> 
> Boyd


Follow the link I gave in my first reply.


----------



## BOYDN4TUX (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments and help, yes thank you.

Boyd N4TUX


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you very far from a Chevy dealer and looking for a DIY fix before making a dedicated trip to a dealer? I see you found my DIY. Let me know if it works out for you!


----------



## BOYDN4TUX (Jan 18, 2013)

I will taking our car to dealer and I hope it is not a head ache getting them to replace the trunk release button new. I am going straight from dealer to advanced auto to buy a tube of clear rtv silicon sealant to make it water proof like you all did.

Thank you again....

Boyd


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it's clearly dead, they'll have no issue replacing it under warranty. Such as, they press it once or twice and it doesn't work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BOYDN4TUX said:


> I will taking our car to dealer and I hope it is not a head ache getting them to replace the trunk release button new. I am going straight from dealer to advanced auto to buy a tube of clear rtv silicon sealant to make it water proof like you all did.
> 
> Thank you again....
> 
> Boyd




Boyd,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BOYDN4TUX (Jan 18, 2013)

YeeePeee!!

DEALER (*B-J Motor Company *717E Morgan Ave Pennington Gap, VA 24277) 

REPLACEDTRUNK RELEASE BUTTON TODAY!

February4, 2013 1 PM.

B-J MotorChevy dealership was FAST, QUICK and NICE without any hassle or trouble. Mechaniclet watch some of the new install as well which was nice, I actually seen themreplacing it new. BIG THINGTHAT WAS NICE was they took Clear RTV silicone sealant and put all around the new switch and aroundedges just like the Cruze Moderator Sciphi post "Trunk release buttonrepair thread" recommended. So I didn't have to do that myself, that was great!

Thank everyone here for all your help!

God bless....

Boyd Travis


----------



## kohld (Jun 18, 2013)

I need to replace my trunk release button on my 2011 Cruze. Anyone know how much the part alone costs? Or how much it costs out of pocket for the dealership to replace it?


----------



## meckelangelo (May 24, 2011)

For anyone who needs to replace the switch out of warranty (like me), the dealer is going to charge you around $150. I was quoted at $58 for the part, and around $100 for labor. I tried to clean my switch, to no avail. Next, I attempted to replace the push button by soldering in my own push button. It worked for a month or more, but failed under too much heat this Summer. I believe the part number for the harness/switch is 95166041. If you do a Google for "gm part 95166041", you can find a number of places carry it. The cost is around $45 to $50 including shipping/handling/tax. I asked one retailer for clarification that the switch is included. I will update when I hear back. This harness, if correct, it pretty easy to change out. You have to take apart your trunk like detailed in the cleaning instructions to get to it. From there, it basically just disconnects. I found removing the switch initially from the trunk assembly was the hardest part. Hope this helps.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like part no. 95166041 is the latch itself and not the switch an individual presses to open the trunk. #9 in this link GMPartsDirect.com - Find a Item


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Since this topic is already here, I thought I would pop the question here.....

Does anybody know the part number for the switch?!?! This is driving me nuts. I can't get definitive answer if the switch will come with license plate light harness or if it only comes with the whole trim piece. I figure it would come with whole trim piece, but I want to make sure. Really irritates me that it worked fine day before, and all the sudden died. I really don't get why this switch isn't sealed with silicone. Why in the **** would they seal the touchpad part to the circuit but leave the backside of it exposed? Just needs a layer of silicone on the backside to be weatherproof.


EDIT: so it seems the switch comes with the trim bezel. Part number 95090425 replaces the original 95474098


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I've got a 2014 LT2 and it doesn't have a truck release button 


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for this information. I would like to interject a couple of comments regarding the silicone application. The assumption was made that water is getting in from around the switch itself, which isn't necessarily the case. The entire chrome piece has a thin layer of rubber to protect the paint, but it does not create a waterproof barrier from the plastic chrome to the trunk lid. They left a few gaps on the underside part of the chrome piece to allow any trapped water out, and one of those small gaps is around the switch. Otherwise, it could build up water and subsequent rust.

That doesn't mean that silicone shouldn't be used. The recommendation above of covering the electrical connector part of the switch with silicone is a very good one, as it will keep any moisture or dust from entering the switch contacts and causing corrosion. I just replaced my switch (and harness) last night and made sure to cover that and all seams around the switch with silicone. But sealing the entire switch opening could lead to some unexpected problems in the future, which I wanted to point out.

FWIW, the part number that I ordered was 95270497 and got it for $47.44 shipped. It worked perfectly in our 2011 Cruze LT.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I was at the Dealer today for this issue, they replaced the switch, but it still wont open on the first push, I guess they are going to order a new trunk relay module as they found mine was broke and apparently glued backtogether for some reason...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> I was at the Dealer today for this issue, they replaced the switch, but it still wont open on the first push, I guess they are going to order a new trunk relay module as they found mine was broke and apparently glued backtogether for some reason...



Sounds odd. if you are an older Cruze they may also have you for the 2 shot setup where you have to press 2 times for it to open. For me sometimes that is 3,4, or 5 times.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

I already have the two-shot relay installed...I thought it was for the remote only? My truck was taking like 5-10 taps before it would open...I tested it after they replaced the button and it opened everytime after two-three taps now...So if you have the double tap relay installed, you have to double tap on the Trunk as well to open it up,just lke the remote??? I tried a 2015 today at the dealership and it opened first tap everytime....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2014 built after 28 Feb 2014 and up are different. The 2 shot also means 2 shot on the trunk lid button where the new cars you have instant trunk lid button with press and hold trunk remote buttons. I replaced relay and switch same time and both are temperamental at times.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Dealer ordered part#019118948... Hopefuly that is for trunk only and doesnt affect my two shot relay,,


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Dealer ordered Part #19118948


----------

